# Just got back from Westgate Vacation Villas...



## drolly (Apr 10, 2007)

New here, but not new to timeshare.  Just got back from a week at Westgate Vacation Villas and stopped at Orange Lake to check out River Island so I thought I'd share my trip experience.....

First, I was staying at Westgate as a wedding gift from my dad.  He and his gf bought into a Latitudes-type program last year after a presentation at Westgate Lakes and gave the week at Westgate to my wife and I as a wedding gift.  This was before I began finding sites like this that "show you the light" about how to buy timeshare.

Checked in and I had read about the "escort" that Westgate provides to your room.  Luckily I had a built-in excuse because my wife wasn't feeling well after the drive so I explained to the rep that we weren't going to the room right away, we were just checking in and going to wal-greens to get some medicine and then going to eat.  He paused and offered the resort store and on-site pizza hut, and I explained that A., I wasn't about to pay their little convenience store prices with a wal-greens right down the road, and B., we weren't hungry for pizza (not to mention I'm not a fan of the Hut anyway).  He seemed a little upset, but sent us on our way.

We were supposed to have a 1 bdrm, but (as we later found out) because of inventory, we got a 2 bdrm, 2 bath.  I would describe the rooms as penthouse-y.  Whereas Orange Lake (and HGVC and Sheraton Vistana if I remember correctly) were carpeted except for the kitchen, Westgate is bare floor except for the bedrooms.  It kinda gives it an upscale look, and the bar area is really cool and has a cool-looking light.  Lots of mirrors in this place.  Huge whirlpool tub in the master bedroom, looks like it could fit 5 people (designed for 2 people to lay down in it).  I was shocked that I could plug a gaming system and/or my own dvd player into the tv/vcr.  Most of the resorts I've been to have a locking device which prevents that (or Orange Lake, which didn't have a DVD player at all when I was there last year).  One thing I didn't like was that there's no separation between the master bedroom and bathroom/shower area.  Yeah, nothing my wife hasn't seen before, but I do like a little privacy in the bathroom.

I'm torn on the pool system at Westgate.  My wife prefers places like this because there's a pool for a group of buildings and theoretically more chairs available instead of a large community pool ala Orange Lake.  I like the communal area with one big pool and everything all in one place like Orange Lake... pool, mini golf, clubhouse, etc.  So, to each their own I guess.  My wife makes a good point in that there are a tons of chairs stacked almost on top of each other at Orange Lake and there's more room to move your chair around or get distance at Westgate.  But, I also think there was way too many tables and table chairs and not enough lounge chairs at Westgate.  Just seemed like there was 50 table chairs and 15 lounge chairs at each of the pools.

Because we were there on a purchased week (and because it was under my dad and not me) we didn't have to sit through a presentation or get any phone calls.  We just had to go in and sign some papers saying we weren't going to buy and that was that.  Well, that would've been that but I sat around shooting the spit with the guy about the resort and asking various questions (maintenance fee, future plans, other Westgate resorts, etc) which turned it into an hour long meeting.  Nice guy though, Wael was his name.  He wasn't pushy like I had heard/read about Westgate, had no problem taking no for an answer.  Granted, he still pushed other options the best he could, but didn't get into the BS like I heard coming from other tables ("it's real estate, it's value goes UP!!!  If you don't like it, you can sell it and MAKE MONEY!!!!"..... "that's $248!  Where else in THE WORLD can you vacation for $248!?!" and so forth).

Checked out River Island on the day we left.  Pretty amazing.  It was cooler and about 4 o'clock when we were there, but I was shocked to see open chairs.  Slides aren't really anything to write home about, but the lazy river looked real nice and the zero depth entry pools looked cool.  I was impressed with the new addition.

So, in all the places I've stayed in the area, this is how I would rank the resorts..
1. Orange Lake
2. Westgate Vacation Villas
3. HGVC Sea World
4. Sheraton Vistana Resort
5. 
6.
7
....
9999.  Celebrity Resorts Orlando
10000.  Cypress Pointe ..... sorry, I've read some positive things about Cypress Pointe on here, but we stayed at a 1 bdrm there last year and it was terrible.  Maybe it was the "wrong phase" or something, but the room wasn't much more than a studio, was dank, dark, smelly, musty and REEKED like urine.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 10, 2007)

Timesharing is great!!!  

Im glad you like Westgate.  Ive owned there for 10 years (have the 2 bedroom w/loft) also glad the timeshare weasels didnt bug you too bad. I bought it from Westgate (before TUG) and paid too much but Im not sorry, it has been good for me.  

In my experience of timesharing  (its all I really have)  I found that most timeshares have something special to offer.  Westgate has big units w/great master bathtubs and close to Disney, etc.  Others have beachfront, volcanoes, red rock, great hiking spots, relaxing atmosphere, or exciting all night party places. I guess thats why timeshares are built there.  

Its a great way to vacation.  Maybe not all the time or all places but it works well for me.  Im glad it worked for you too.  Congratulations.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 11, 2007)

Drolly:

Great review for a new TUGer!...keep it up!


----------



## jlwquilter (Apr 11, 2007)

*I just got back from there too*

and my experience was very positive too. I didn't know about the escort and that made me nervous as I was expecting some hard sell to start right away, but the gal didn't say a word about buying, presentations or anything! She just led the way to the unit, showed us where stuff was and left. Not necessary but a nice resort touch. And by the way, we didn't receive any calls asking us to attend presentations.

I called maintenance regarding the washer as it didn't seem to be working right, but turns out that's just the way they are (low noise means low aggitation apparently). But they were quick responding, very nice and I was pleased with the service. I also had a small package mailed to me while there and that went smooth as well - even though, once again, I was prepared to fend off the sharks when I went to the lobby to pick up the package, I was totally left alone in that regard.

I agree with all the other things noted above. Except to add that the pool we had was super chlorinated and that made it hard to take.

Overall, it was a great place to stay, super convenient to Disney, and I would stay there again without hesitation.


----------



## tyH (Apr 12, 2007)

*Arriving At Westgate TownCenter 4/15*

Just read the newest review (4/1/07) on the Resort Review Board and the person said they had to pay for activities because they didn't own there and were not treated as well as owners were.   The review before that said they were given a yellow key card and were told they had to pay for the activities untill they said they were exchangers and then they were given a blue key card.  Can anyone clear this up for me? We leave on Sat.4/14th and check-in on Sun. 4/15. TIA
Sandy


----------



## drolly (Apr 12, 2007)

We were given a blue key card and yes, that was the owners card.  There are a few things that non-owners have to pay for/don't get included in.  For example, there are a couple complimentary continental breakfasts in the mornings that are owners-only, couple complimentary lunches that are owners-only (we only noticed a person checking key cards at one of the lunches though), paddleboats are free for owners not for guests, mini golf free for owners not for guests, etc.  I don't know for sure about kids activites, but from the brief scanning of the material we got when we checked in, I don't think there are any activites for kids that owners don't have to pay for, they just pay less per activity I believe.


----------



## tyH (Apr 12, 2007)

OK, then. Owners are treated differently than Exchangers.  Although we have lots of things planned,  I did hope for some resort perks such as the paddle boats and the mini golf. Do you know how much these cost? Thanks so much for the review! 
Sandy


----------



## drolly (Apr 12, 2007)

tyH said:


> OK, then. Owners are treated differently than Exchangers.  Although we have lots of things planned,  I did hope for some resort perks such as the paddle boats and the mini golf. Do you know how much these cost? Thanks so much for the review!
> Sandy


Sorry, no help to you there.  No idea what those cost.  My wife is not much of a mini-golfer, so we didn't really venture over there other than to take a look around the resort.


----------



## jlipe (Apr 17, 2007)

*Deleted.*

_Advertising is not allowed here.  Refer to the Classifieds at the top banner._


----------



## JLB (Apr 17, 2007)

We are soooo over Westgate.  The false hype wore off many years ago.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2007)

*We$tGate Time$hare Tour$*




JLB said:


> We are soooo over Westgate.  The false hype wore off many years ago.


Their Orlando FL timeshare tours for freebies are OK -- & sometimes the Orlando WestGate tour headhunters offer more $$$ than the non-WestGate timeshare tour headhunters. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 17, 2007)

We paid for the use of a basketball and paddle boats.  We had a very large 3 bedrooms unit.  Th unit was nice.  I would rate the resort above average. 
I would not exchange back into the resort.


----------



## JLB (Apr 17, 2007)

Google _Orlando Discounts _or _2 for $25 Disney_, and I bet you'll wind up with a Westgate package.  They do more than 50,000 of them a year.

Try it and see, call the 800# and see who answers.



AwayWeGo said:


> Their Orlando FL timeshare tours for freebies are OK -- & sometimes the Orlando WestGate tour headhunters offer more $$$ than the non-WestGate timeshare tour headhunters.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 19, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> We paid for the use of a basketball and paddle boats.  We had a very large 3 bedrooms unit.  Th unit was nice.  I would rate the resort above average.
> I would not exchange back into the resort.



You rate it above average but wouldn't go back?


----------



## JLB (Apr 19, 2007)

Makes sense.  You could go to an above-average resort in Orlando, or Branson for that matter, once a year, and never have to go to the same resort twice.

Heck, the first four years could be just for OLCC. 

And the next several for Westgate.  And then next few for Summer Bay. 



wcfr1 said:


> You rate it above average but wouldn't go back?


----------

